# 200 + NEW MEMBERS IN 24 HOURS



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As some one who true to great all new members I notice 20- 40 new members a day but the last few days there has been a big increase in new members as many as one new member every 30 seconds and perhaps 200 plus members since midnight. This makes me feel like someone has developed some kind of soft ware that keeps adding new members. I'm just puzzled why someone would want to do this? I don't see how this hurts anyone but it just seems strange. Anyone have any ideas why someone would want to do this ?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

because they have *nothing better *to do!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't have a clue Jim, but it is a very good question. I suggest you take it further to Martin or Debbie.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Perhaps they think it is doing a great deed in that it will increase advertising partisipation seeing the numbers that are seeing whats out there, and help Martin and Debbie pay for this wonderful web site.


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

I have recruted at least three new members over the last few months, but that doesnt explain two hundred in twenty four hours so I am at a loss.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The "auto-bots" are winning!


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Sounds like someone is creating bots that will either post marketing or advertisements or will rip content from the site and create robot sites that will come up in google searches and steal traffic for ad-hits..


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know but they are coming about ever 2-4 minutes and they have no location or nothing about themselves. Maybe Martin or someone smart on computers can see if they originate from a common source.
Sounds fishy to me! I have not got a clue because they are not advertising stuff like the scammers do!!
............Good find, Jim


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have no idea, but it will surely test your resolve to greet and welcome all of them.;-))


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Also, if you look, the names make no sense at all. It must be somebody running a bot of some sort.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

The integrity of the membership count went out the window a long time ago Jim.
Pages 17-20 of the most recent Jocks is a pharmacy full of "Woodworkers" with names like "Flexeril CVS Price Online. Buy Cheap Flexeril at CVS Pharmacy"... 
Look at some of the most recent names, like "whimtanondows" or "phensubfstinwe"!
It is a free site. Unfortunately, that means some people feel free to corrupt it… :-(


----------



## scotsman9 (Mar 25, 2013)

What you're seeing are called "registration bots".

It's all automated. Tools like xrumer are built, and sold, and contain the ability to exploit software with known vulnerabilities. Anyone can buy it and after setting it up it's more or less fire and forget. It goes to every forum in its list and tries to spam it to the best of its ability. Just due to brute force it is successful and worth it for the spammers. That's why they never stop. They barely have to lift a finger for it to work.

So many reasons and scripts behind the "auto register" bots, it's hard to narrow down the specific reasons why LJs is loaded onto these lists.

But here ya have it.

Below is a typical question from a spammer on a supporting "bot" web site.
It is very telling as to some reasons thousands of spammers use these Bots:

*"i'm just in the process of making a auto forum register bot , looking for poeple to help me code it up, i'm just starting on it now, if any one whould like to help in the coding and testing let me no here

the bot will be based around a php/curl script that will run on a existing website tricking unsupecting users to to fill in a capthca string, then store the resulting registered account in either a dtatabase or txt file for latter use in a auto forum poster (seperate project)

the plan is to:

1: a user comes onto a site and hits a enter page, could be a porn site or other site that has a small stream of traffic

2: we say enter the capthca image string in order to countiune on to view whatever it is they looking for

the script behind the scenes

1: the script opns a curl seesion and extracts a capthca image for the forum sign up page and passes to the index page the surfer has enter

2: when the user inputs the capthca string to view porn etc, the script sends them into the next page, but also sends the details to a forum with the capthca string to sign up for a new account

3: the new register account for a forum is recorded in a database or txt file for latter use

other things that might be needed

we need to have a big list of forums and also a bunch of emails to use and most forums only allow one email per account, we will also have to maunly log into these email accounts in the future to click any verify links to activate the account(s)

maybe it might be a good idea to use this concept to fisrt register lot of emails extracting the capthca string from email sign up pages to get users to create emails for use, or even randomize it so sometimes users loking on our porn site enter page are enter capthca from email sign up pages then forum sign up pages

anyone got any feedback or willing to help let us no about it"*


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Put the site down by overwhelming our servers


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I used to complain about telemarketers, as predicted it got worse. (laughing) Go figure huh?


----------



## RustyL (Jan 12, 2011)

Really bad recently. It's been a long time since I signed up so I don't remember the process but I did have to wait awhile because the site wasn't accepting new guests.

Can our web guru set up one of those human readable / graphic pass-codes that has to be entered to procede to the registration page? I'm sure you have all seen these things.

We need some help here.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Jim: I think we are about to be hit with a lot of spam. Some of the names are Viagra-online and other line ones.

Maybe we can get all of these deleted before that kicks in.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow. How about other websites? Their memberships jump up too? Or just here? Wood working must be getting hot.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

So LJ's needs a Bot to protect aganst the Bots. It is the Cyber War.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe a captcha as part of the sign up process would help. I know I have a hell of time figuring some of them out but maybe that means I'm not as smart as a spam-bot.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Muleskinner* has a good idea as it stops this while still letting legitimate members sign in without going through that process.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Because they are nasty spioteful individuals, the slf same people who insert worms and viruses into software. Strange how some people get their kicks.


----------



## NatalieM (Jan 6, 2013)

For a long time I have taught basic computer classes at the senior center to people who have never touched a computer before. They come in with a lot of irrational fears and I spend a lot of time trying to reassure them that by following a few simple rules and precautions that they can be relatively safe.

That job is getting harder and harder, because the "simple" precautions are not so simple anymore, and I have long since given up trying to stay up to date on these things. I now have to give several disclaimers and have recently been trying to find a forensic computer detective who will a.) help me come up with a more up to date list of precautions, and b) give a talk to the members of the center once a year or every 6 months. People who has never used a computer before are going to a very vulnerable population, especially the elderly, and I'm feeling like I might be throwing some of these people to the wolves.

Good luck Jim, Debbie, and Martin. Sorry you even have to spend time on this. Me too.


----------



## skillit (Apr 18, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm one of the new people, as of yesterday, that recently registered. I'm looking forward to joining in discussions on this site and learning a lot of good stuff here.

I've done a bit of woodworking in the past, and am really looking forward to getting back into this great hobby. My wife and I recently bought a home that came with a really nice, large work shop, so I'm really excited about putting together my new shop to work in.


----------



## skillit (Apr 18, 2013)

Regarding the comment here about adding a captcha to the registration page. This is a great idea and would greatly help in fighting off the automated scripts that people use to create spam accounts. The current registration process for this site would be super-easy to automate with a malicious script by spammers. A captcha would go a long way to help secure and prevent against this.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

I think something may have to be done to add a capchta(?) to the registation process. One of those things where you have to type in what a picture says or a warped nonsense word.

I hate marketers that do this kind of thing. Puts all marketers in a bad light.


----------



## hmonnier (Apr 16, 2013)

Go "captcha"..... Easy to implement, and almost all robots/scanners just stop there…..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jim, I suggest you get busy welcoming them all!


----------



## docspencer (Jan 27, 2013)

I agree with the others - it IS too bad this happens; and on a woodworking site? Go figure. Thanks for bringing this to our attention Jim.


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*LLEVO UNOS MESES JIM AQUÍ Y HE NOTADO QUE SE VAN AGRUPANDO LOS CARPINTEROS, POR
TEMAS COMUNES Y POR NIVELES DE APRENDIZAJE ASÍ QUE: EN QUÉ PUEDEN MOLESTAR, NUEVOS
MIEMBROS QUE EN REALIDAD NO EXISTEN?



? HACEN BULTO

Click to expand...

?



? METEN UN COMENTARIO Ó 500
COMENTARIOS

Click to expand...

?



??
CUANDO ALGUIEN NUEVO ME HABLA AQUÍ, INMEDIATAMENTE MIRO SI PUBLICÓ FOTOS DE SU
WORKSHOP Ó CUÁNTOS PROYECTOS TIENE PUBLICADOS: SI NO TIENE NADA, ENTIENDO QUE ES UN
"OPINATOR" Y LO IGNORO 
PERO CREO JIM QUE DEBES DARLES LA BIENVENIDA!!!!!!
ALGUIEN DEBE HACERLO NO

Click to expand...

???? *


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Why do they deface things with spray paint, etc.? Kids/people/lunkheads…just have to try and ruin good things


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's input I wasn't aware of how conman these robot programs are .

Hola Kova
Gracias por entrada no estoy muy seguro de lo que quieres decir, porque google traductor no siempre parece hacer las cosas bien o que quede claro. A pesar de que sé que usted es un buen amigo y siempre tienen cosas que decir y de apoyo que usted piensa de eso.
Jim


----------



## KOVA (Nov 21, 2011)

*ESTIMADO JIM:
BROMEABA SOBRE QUE TIENES QUE DARLE LA BIENVENIDA A 200 NUEVOS MIEMBROS
Y DECÍA QUE CUANDO ALGÚN CARPINTERO ME DICE ALGO, INVESTIGO SI TIENE WORKSHOP Ó PROYECTOS
Y SI NO TIENE NADA DE ESO LO IGNORO :-D
TE ENVÍO UN ABRAZO AMIGO *


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree Jim…way too much spam on this site. I think at least 65 to 75 percent of new registrations are spam and bots. I think the thing that is remarkable is that the managers of this site haven't done anything about it yet. Maybe they are waiting for this traffic to take the server down. I'm on a few other sites for boating, fishing, custom trucks, etc, and none of them have this problem so there is a solution it just needs to be implemented before this site starts looking like a second hand suit.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

There seems to be something very fishy about it as far as I can figure out. Alistair JOined years ago LOL


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

New rule suggestions for joining LJ's.
1. DNA Sample
2. Fecal Sample = fresh within last 24 hours
3. Urine Sample = fresh within last 24 hours
4. Hair folicle sample = for those balding members hair from any area will suffice
5. Blood sample = minimum 1 liter
6. Drivers License
7. Copy of Passport
8. Copy of Birth Certificate
9. Proof of residence in county, city and/or state/country
10. Permission slip signed by your Mother

*ROFL*


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Build it and they will come….?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Jim, Really?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As your post shows many times spam posters will not put anything but a name when they join and then after you welcome them the go back and add all of there spam crap just like they did on the link you have shown Smitty.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

And that's a bunch of cr*p they put in, yes. Too much leisure time for those spammers…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Maybe these dip sticks get paid by the word ? )


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

SO Jim… have you caught up with welcoming all these new folks yet? Better get typin', they're pilin' up!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Joe
I welcome real members every day these robots are going to have to feel like they have been left out of the loop.
)


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

woodbutcher;
10. Permission slip from Epstein's Mother.

Waaaay funnier.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

LOL


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I just joined and am really excited to be on the site. Also thanks for the greeting.


----------



## hmonnier (Apr 16, 2013)

This is a great site, and I'm enjoying looking at all the projects folks have posted!!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

hmonnier
Glad your enjoying LJs as we all do.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

*a1Jim* any idea when DKV is going to be done milking those silkworms and getting the Robe and hat ready for your coronation?


> ? I mean how long can this take


 (laughing)


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Here you go a1Jim…. Maybe she will *Love You Long Time*!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

No thanks My wife of 45 years and counting has already done that.


----------



## banta (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not a bot, I just joined today, I found you guys from a post on a Craftsman 113.298032, I found one on craigslist, and you guys gave me all the info I needed to take the plunge!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome to LumberJocks banta!


----------



## Marty5965 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rusty, the script kiddie above is referring to spoofing that. About the only way to minimize bots that I can think of is to have an opt in email where, after you sign up, the system sends you an email to your subscribed address and you have to respond to be finally signed up. Unfortunately that can also be spoofed so it is best to include something the user has to do when they click on the link in the sign up email ( enter a code for example). I guess you have to balance the convenience of sign up against the hassle of deleting rogue accounts. Shouldn't be too hard to send monthly reminders to users, no response, account deleted. Just a thought.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Butcher - The blood sample will not be a problem for me, as I do not own a SawStop haha. The fecal sample on the other hand you may have to wait on. I'll pick up some prune juice on my way home.


----------



## Fejus (Sep 27, 2011)

The site got a shout out in Wood magazine recently could that be it?


----------

